

Run JRuby on Heroku - Pr0
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/12/13/run_jruby_on_heroku_right_now/

======
thinkbohemian
While you've been able to do it with a custom buildpack for some time, it is
nice to see this as supported functionality in the default Ruby pack. I am
excited!

